
Google doesn't hire losers - rpcastagna
https://rpcrpcrpc.com/posts/2019/02/09/googlers-no-losers/
======
kbrackbill
False, they hired me.

There is a huge element of randomness in google's hiring process. So much of
it depends on whether you and your interviewers were having a bad day that
day. I suppose being hired there means you're above some minimum bar of
competence, but I don't think being rejected means anything other than you got
unlucky.

~~~
rpcastagna
It's important to realize this post doesn't make _any_ assertions about the
fundamental merits of people who are rejected by Google.

------
magicalist
What a weird post.

> _The minor point I want to get across here is that if someone has Google (or
> any other ${BigTechCo}) on their résumé then it’s something to be interested
> in but you should also be asking about what led to that_

I mean thats great a great goal for interviewers, but the idea that _because_
google was on your resume that what came before must have been interesting
seems...self aggrandizing? I'm not sure exactly, but it definitely doesn't
follow. New grad hires alone throw a wrench in the works, but so does the
Google interview reputation for caring less about the resume than coding
questions.

------
hvass
What’s the argument and point of this? Can someone clarify?

------
chaboud
I know plenty of losers that were hired by Google, Amazon, Facebook, Netflix,
etc.

I don't actually know of one golden company that has never hired a dud.

Not one.

------
jacques_chester
What's the actual point of this post, other than a click-bait title?

------
drharby
This article adds no signal to my world view except that there is an employee
at google who thinks its professional to 'fail the fuck' out of me.

------
BuckRogers
He certainly sounds like a loser, while trying to say Google only hires
winners.

There's a problem with society when children are blogging that they'll, "fail
the fuck" out of you while working at Google. I think I'll pass on applying if
I'll have to with him.

All he says his with poor communication and social skills is that people with
unrelated but impressive backgrounds work alongside him. Pat yourself on the
back. We now know it's possible to work at Google but have a brain the size of
a pea.

------
CoolGuySteve
This article is surprisingly aggressive considering it doesn't really say
anything other than "tests as interviews can cause you to hire non-traditional
pedigrees."

Also, some of the worst people I ever worked with came from Google. The
process seems to filter for test-taking rather than pragmatism or work ethic.
But that's a whole other issue.

------
tptacek
This isn't a good article, but it's not off-topic, and flags aren't downvotes.
I vouched it.

~~~
malvosenior
I flag when the article isn't of a quality worth discussing. This certainly
meets that criteria.

~~~
drharby
That's subjective tho. Granted, i suppose flagging is democratizing,
unironically.

~~~
malvosenior
It is, and I don't do it often but this was _really_ bad.

------
throwaway98121
Not a fan of googles hiring process. I interviewed in 2015 and never got past
the phone screen. I was given a contrived programming problem, which I solved
and explained runtime complexity.

The interviewer called me for the screen about 15 minutes late and then he was
upset with me because the google doc link I was given to write code was not
the one he was opening. Miscommunication on his end.

He struggled to speak English, which I’m fine with, but his inability to
communicate made him get more and more frustrated.

The recruiter never called back. Even if they weren’t going to move forward, a
simple courtesy call wouldn’t have been so terrible.

This interview was for an entry level engineer. In less than 4 years, I’m a
senior engineer now at another top tier tech company. I don’t think my
interviewing skills or coding skills were the problem.

Googles recruiting process is half assed.

~~~
GavinMcG
This isn't really a relevant response to the content of the article, in my
view, so I downvoted.

